# on one whippet



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

any one have one or tryed one. this looks like a sweet bike

http://http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/products/q/date/2011/08/12/whippet-alfine-bikes-launch


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Whippet alfine bikes launch | Products | News - On One Bikes - doing it wrong for over a decade


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

It's nice to see the manufacturers take IGH seriously. The local MTB community is still amazed I'm running an Alfine, despite 3 years of hard use. I'm 99% certain I'm the only one for many miles around.

Drew


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

dru said:


> It's nice to see the manufacturers take IGH seriously. The local MTB community is still amazed I'm running an Alfine, despite 3 years of hard use. I'm 99% certain I'm the only one for many miles around.
> 
> Drew


Same here. Surprisingly, most riders around here at least recognize it as an IGH. That's a start at least! ;-)

^^ Nice bike.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

got my first one just the other day... its on my commuter....


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Which IGH?

and what do you want to use on your mtb?

EDIT: I should've looked at your other post.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

nexus and it on my civia belt drive


----------

